# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  New neighbors

## kyratshooter

I have new neighbors, town folk, kids in their 20s, about to have their first baby.

It took me two years to break the last new neighbors in, things went well for another 3 years and the husband died of cancer back in November.  Wife sold out to move closer to Walmart.

I hope this pair learns fast but I do not hold out much hope.  Both of them squealed like little girls and ran when I showed them the 6' snakeskin I found while mowing.  I also had to explain that the "dogs" they heard howling at night were not dogs, but coyotes.

They also did not like finding out that their house has been occupied by four owners and three of them died!

Only time will tell.

----------


## madmax

Be nice.  They likely feel they have found their forever paradise in the country.  Sounds like some hard lessons are ahead.

 1st baby born in the country eats dirt.  Mom takes him to the doctor.
 2nd baby born in the country eats dirt.   Mom hoses his mouth out.
 3rd baby born in the country eats dirt.   Mom counts it as lunch.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

People don't know what they don't know.

It's not your responsibility to wipe their...noses for them, but maybe you can help 'em to learn to appreciate the wildness of the country.

Of course, they could be "Trees are people, too!" type people.  Burned hand teaches best there.

----------


## hunter63

Well, Uncle Leon...Sounds like you have something to keep you busy......LOL.

New neighbors are always a crap shoot......got good quite neighbors again on both side in the city house....
Cut grass, blow snow....pretty quite.....Maybe too quite...LOL.

The Place has new people in the cabin to the east....kinda local...from about 30 miles away...Lady with teenager and a local boyfriend.
She is a guard at a nearby prison.....
Big plans to live there year around...Not a bad idea.....but lots of work needed.

To the west is still my old neighbor...about 25 years....we have about the same level of azz-whole-ness....so we get along fine....

The only thing that stays the same....is change...

They will be glad they have you as a neighbor.
Good luck....

----------


## Rick

Okay, first, she is not pregnant. I know it looks that way but it's a thyroid condition or slow metabolism or something. She refers to herself as "stocky". They didn't run off screaming because of the snake skin. Your fly was open and you had beans last night. They just posted on that Problems with the Neighbors web site about an old guy that lives next door that has killed three people. Sooooo.........

----------


## Graf

Sounds about like most 20 yr olds nowadays, if they don't think about it then there safe

----------


## randyt

at your age maybe those 20 year olds are really in their early 40s lol

----------


## hayshaker

trees are people' OMG to make them feel better tell them at least the coyotes
are not wolves,lol

----------


## Antonyraison

hahhahahah shame, well I am sure they will adjust in time.

----------


## Wildthang

Well Kyrat if you decide that they aren't good neighbors, let me know. We will have a sight in all of our guns party in your back yard! They will probably move very quickly!

----------


## Rick

He's already hung a bulls eye on one neighbors house. I'm surprised he didn't point that out to them.

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute! Max isn't your neighbor is he? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

> He's already hung a bulls eye on one neighbors house. I'm surprised he didn't point that out to them.


They think it is a decorative quilt square.

35 yards from the back porch it makes a perfect bore sighting target for the AR rifles.

They Seem to be good kids and they are not immigrants from the city, they are transferres from further out in the woods.  They think they have moved to town now that the McDonalds is only 3 miles away.

They are very quiet, I do not even realize they are home most of the time.

----------


## madmax

Kyratshooter didn't shoot me at the last Jamboree so I think I'm safe.  In fact as soon as he saw Max he said,  "Heeler?  Best dog I ever had."   Technically he met Max before me.

----------


## HillGirl

So said some Indians to other Indians in the 1600's

----------


## kyratshooter

I don't quite get that last post but I guess I can do a neighbor update two years on.

Well, the baby is 15 months old now and a cute little thing.  She likes to play outside in the grass and chase the dog.

Oh yes, they got a dog.  Pit bull.  I never saw a pit bull as a family dog before but they have one.  I have spoiled it rotten.  I sneak it treats when no one is looking so every time they turn it out of the house it comes over to see if I am outside and get its daily dog biscuit.  

The male part of the duet moved on back in the fall.  He had issues.  Just the girl living there now but she will not be on the market long.  Hard worker with her own home and not too hard to look at. 

I do not shoot in the back yard when they are  home just out of the goodness of my heart.  Don't want to disturb the baby or have the girl wondering if a stray shot is coming through the wall.  With this quarantine thing going she is home most of the time so I suppose that is saving me ammo.

However, if a stray rabbit turkey, deer or hog runs through the yard there might be a loud noise that she has to overlook.  Problem is that I have not seen a wild critter that could be eaten since this whole thing started.  They must have sent out a memo.

----------


## DogMan635

I have one neighbor next to us and for 10-years we have watched there two kids grow up. We have never visited each others homes. We just wave when they wave. They have tried 100s of times to engage me or my wife in conversation. We just hear what they have to say and most of the time just say "NO" or OKAY. For a long time, the young boy and father would send a Balls over the fence. I would find them in our yard and threw them back. Once the hedges between us grew up, we just pass and wave. They have lots of pool parties, family stuff. With our hedge well up to 12 to 15-foot high. We only hear them and no more golf balls.

----------


## Kay

My wife and I, when we moved from the city to the "wild places", it was very difficult. I had to learn to live from scratch practically. We came across friendly neighbors who could give us something and lend tools before we bought our own. And now we have a wonderful country house, my wife grows flowers, does the housework. It takes about 50 miles to get to work, but I'm used to getting up earlier. But we live in an ecologically clean area (in extreme cases, much cleaner than in a city). We do not regret at all that we made such a decision. If you want entertainment, you can just go somewhere, you don't have to live in an anthill.

----------

